# gas choice



## Deleted member 73863 (Nov 13, 2017)

note sure what happened to my last post, so I will try again.
I am considering buying a Motorhome to travel down to East European countries, Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia, etc .. all down to Bulgaria. I am totally new to Motorhome, and I get a bit confused around gas supply for cooking/heater/fridge.
Looks like the bottles are UK standard and will be difficult to find replacement while abroad. Shoudl I consider a conversion to LPG? (I am not talking about engine conversion, only bottles supply for cabin)
Any tips are welcome.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## witzend (Nov 13, 2017)

Refillable is a good idea but how available is LPG in the countries your saying you'll visit.And are local bottles easily obtained  How long do you intend to spend in each and when, We can do 8 weeks summer trip and just use 2 x 11 kg bottles so your uk bottles could last you.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 13, 2017)

Refillable LPG is best, plenty of threads on here about it, with either bottles or under slung tank your options.

The colder the country you visit and the time of year will determine how much gas you use - in the bleak mid winter in Eastern Europe you'll need a darn sight more gas than if you spend Winter in Spain.

If you fit a refillable system look at it as a long term investment - when you change Motorhomes or, heaven forbid, pack up Motorhoming you can swop it to the newer MH or sell off the system for not much less than you paid for it.

Hope this helps.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Glass man (Nov 13, 2017)

The website mylpg.eu lists information about availability of LPG in European countries, 

It is not possible ( or VERY difficult ) to swap an empty British gas cylinder in other countries and each country has its own cylinder suppliers which are not interchangeable. If you need a new cylinder you have to buy one and the regulator for each country. This is why many people have a Gaslow or similar system that allows their cylinders to be filled at any petrol station which also sells LPG. You only need to carry 4 different adaptors to fit to every connection in Europe. 

Once you have paid for a Gaslow system there are additional advantages, 
1 much cheaper gas, 1/2 Calor price 
2 no fiddling to disconnect and reconnect cylinder
3 no heavy cylinder to lift,
4 you can ' top up ' a half empty cylinder 
5 very easy in other countries,  screw in adaptor if needed and fill up

Good luck, enjoy your travels.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 13, 2017)

Currently using 2 x 11kg refillable bottles, which works fine. In the past we’ve used an 11kg refillable and a calor propane as backup. Before going abroad this was swapped with a camping Gaz bottle, which are widely available.
If you’re using refillable, it’s worth fitting a filter due to the variable quality of foreign LPG.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 13, 2017)

Camping Gaz bottles are exhorbitantly expensive unfortunately ...


----------

